# PE Application Approval



## m151755 (Jul 9, 2010)

I submitted my application in TX and would like to know how long it usually takes to get approved (given that I dont get reject; finger crossed). Can anyone in here give me a ballpark number on how long I will be waiting? Thanks!


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jul 9, 2010)

I got mine 2 weeks before the test, I am hoping I was the last person but I doubt it.


----------



## bbrams (Jul 9, 2010)

In FL, I think I had everything submitted by the end of October 2009 for the April 2010 Exam. I think my application was approved in December and then I got my official exam ID in February.


----------



## cableguy (Jul 9, 2010)

I mailed mine in to TX 2 weeks ago, and I'm just hoping to hear from them by September 1 (deadline for registration with early discount with Testmasters). My coworker said he got his go-ahead from Texas about 2 days before the Testmasters registration deadline. I'll start sweating at the end of August. Shouldn't be any problem with my application (I've been out of school, in engineering, for 16 years), just a matter of them sorting through the pile of apps I guess.


----------



## cableguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Got an email last night saying my app had been received, assigned to a first level reviewer (for completeness of contents). From there it goes to a technical reviewer. Email says it takes about 2 1/2 months. Hopefully it'll be a little faster than that, as the deadline for the exam registration is only 2 months away.


----------



## ELEPE (Jul 10, 2010)

OMG !!! Is that the process in TX?

In NY I sent mine in, I had no PE references, and I got a response back in about a month saying I was approved.


----------



## slickeng (Jul 11, 2010)

In NJ it is the applicants responsibility to check on status. I suggest calling to make sure they received everything and is complete /OK. Do sooner than later in case something is missing.


----------



## cableguy (Jul 11, 2010)

Texas has a web site you can log in to and check the status. They also give you the email address of the reviewer.


----------



## m151755 (Jul 12, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Texas has a web site you can log in to and check the status. They also give you the email address of the reviewer.



Is it the ECHO system? I believe that only works for current PEs checking on their status. Thanks.


----------



## txaggie04PE (Jul 12, 2010)

m151755 said:


> I submitted my application in TX and would like to know how long it usually takes to get approved (given that I dont get reject; finger crossed). Can anyone in here give me a ballpark number on how long I will be waiting? Thanks!


I actually had to overnight mine to the TX board on the day it was due. I heard back about two weeks later. They send you all kinds of emails telling you what stage of approval you are in, and that they have received the application/ transcript.

That being said they cashed the check right away so I knew they got that... :redface:


----------



## cableguy (Jul 12, 2010)

m151755 said:


> Is it the ECHO system? I believe that only works for current PEs checking on their status. Thanks.


No, link is here:

http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/status

Fill in your info, maybe you're in there. They show my stuff arrived on July 1st. They cashed my check, show that my 3 references are there, my SER, transcript, but my application and ethics exam are still (today) labeled as "not received" - even though they were between the check and the SER in the envelope.


----------



## cableguy (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I just got an email this morning saying I was approved for the PE pending exam results - and to register for the exam. Guess it doesn't take 2 1/2 months after all. lol.  Good luck. From the first email to the "Approved": 4 days...


----------



## phillyphan (Jul 22, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Well, I just got an email this morning saying I was approved for the PE pending exam results - and to register for the exam. Guess it doesn't take 2 1/2 months after all. lol.  Good luck. From the first email to the "Approved": 4 days...


I submitted my application to Maryland in mid-June, got my acceptance on July 20th... was not expecting it so quickly!! WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## FusionWhite (Jul 23, 2010)

I submitted mine to the KY board on June 30th and my references are just now getting their letters/surveys/reference checks. They have until August 10th to fill them out and send them in.


----------

